
Show HN: CurlHub, API Traffic Inspector - cdeutsch
https://curlhub.io/
======
bgdam
Not sure how this works exactly. The FAQ page mentions a proxy server. Do I
have to route all API responses through the proxy server?

~~~
cdeutsch
You route all API requests through the proxy server.

So, say your API is `api.company.com`.

Instead of sending requests to `api.company.com`, you send them to `api-
company-com-<BUCKET_NAME>.curlhub.io`.

That's all you have to do. CurlHub will proxy your request to
`api.company.com` for you.

As long as your api server is public, and there is a configuration option to
change the base domain of the API, it makes it super easy to inspect API
requests.

------
easymovet
Really clean, I can see this being super helpful for teams that work on
microservices and need to debug or share examples.

------
cdeutsch
I created CurlHub as a replacement for the original Runscope traffic
inspector, which I loved, but is no longer available.

The biggest difference between the CurlHub and Runscope traffic inspectors, is
that CurlHub saves the requests to your browser's localstorage, where Runscope
saved them in one of their databases.

This means for CurlHub to log your requests, your browser has to be open.

The decision was made to use localstorage, due to GDPR. Storing random API
response data, was not something I wanted to deal with.

